# 22in rims on treg



## 04vwtregv8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anybody put 22in rims on a 04 greg h8 without doing any major work? I don't want to roll the fender or anything.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

u want to put 22's on your t-reg?? 

its been done many many times...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

As long as you don't go to oversized tires, no problem other than a rough ride and more potential for bent wheels.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

make sure ur offset is correct. i have 22's on my '04 treg and i've never had any problems with them. i have air ride so the ride is comfortable for me, i barely feel anything. and i've never had any issues with rubbing.


----------



## 04vwtregv8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wut size tire are u riding on? Im thinking like a 40.


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

22" rs4 replicas with 18mm spacers. It has airride with adjustable links on the sensors to lower and level it out and in the picture is sitting in load mode. It can be driven at this height with no worries at all of rubbing.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Like asked above already - What size tire are you running on your rs4 22's? Specifically the sidewall height. Thanks


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Not a Touareg but...*

Not a Touareg but should give you an idea. Normal suspension, no mods. I'm running 285/35/22 Yokohama Parada Spec X's. Hope it helps.:beer:


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm running those same 285/35/22 Yokohama Parada Spec X's on my truck...great feel...you def wont have any problems with 22" rims on a touareg...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

travis017 said:


> 22" rs4 replicas with 18mm spacers. It has airride with adjustable links on the sensors to lower and level it out and in the picture is sitting in load mode. It can be driven at this height with no worries at all of rubbing.


 man I wish air ride was an option in canada... 

that is the EXACT stance I want... 

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## 04vwtregv8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dam all the pics was nice love them all, thanks. Ill go with a 40 tire cuz my treg doesn't have air ride. Would be hard or costly to have it put on. I love the way it sits with air ride that agressive stance.


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

Its a 285/35-22 the ride is nice but im sure thats the airride. I checked on tire price just so i know what im getting into and there only about 200-230 each. I didnt think that was to bad when tires for the factory 19's are the same or a little more. 


travis017 said:


> 22" rs4 replicas with 18mm spacers. It has airride with adjustable links on the sensors to lower and level it out and in the picture is sitting in load mode. It can be driven at this height with no worries at all of rubbing.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

22x9.5 et54 15mm spacers in front, 23mm in back. Just got new tires yesterday, 285/35-22 Nitto 420s, for $205 each.


----------



## 04vwtregv8 (Oct 8, 2010)

ArtieLange, is ur truck in load mode with airride or is that normal ride height. thats the perfect look im looking for i like very much. i was thinking about a 40 tire but 35 looks alot better


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

That is load height, but it is also lowered 30mm with a vag-com. So -30mm over standard load height. On bump stops at load height now.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

22x10 Borbet Dakar Wheels offset ET48 Tires Michelin Latitude Tour 295/40/22 - 2007 V10 with Air Suspension - rub at load level but ok at normal height. To clarify the tires do not bottom on the inner fenders at load level but if you try to turn the edge of the front tires will rub the inner front wheel well liner. I did replace the stock hard plastic inner fender liners with the softer "material" found on the 2008 and newer front inner Touareg fenders since it absorbs rain spray better than the hard formed plastic. In doing such I may have gained a bit of room for the larger wider tires on full turn at normal ride height. If someone is thinking of the same sized tire and would not tollerate any rubbing I'd go 285/35/22.


----------



## TDITouareg (Jul 12, 2007)

*Rims*

What rims are those?


----------



## UltraAvant (Nov 19, 2000)

ArtieLange said:


> 22x9.5 et54 15mm spacers in front, 23mm in back. Just got new tires yesterday, 285/35-22 Nitto 420s, for $205 each.
> 
> Where did ou find the tires at that price?


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

My 22"s 3 piece wheels


----------



## 04vwtregv8 (Oct 8, 2010)

vr6ingrado said:


> My 22"s 3 piece wheels


 that is hot i like that alot, your treg is the same color as mine so that helps out alot, i wasnt thinking about chrome was gonna do black with chrome lip but dam that chrome looks good nice truck


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

UltraAvant said:


> Where did ou find the tires at that price?



My buddy's shop, http://www.nsptuning.com/. They used to cater to just VW/Audi/BMW (owner has E36 M3, E46 M3, 540I, etc) but now they do lift kits, hand fabricated exhausts, whatever. Website is not finished yet- they JUST changed the name to get away from their old name/rep as just a German car place.


----------

